
It's going to be a bad year for the iPhone - HornyM
http://www.businessinsider.com/will-the-iphone-7-be-worth-the-upgrade-2016-7
======
sounds
This matches the anecdata I have collected. So yeah, I'm not an industry
analyst at all, not even close. But this article matches what I've seen:

\- iPhone 6, 6+, 6S are popular

\- iPhone 7, 7+, 7 Pro looks like they will be meh, not much of an upgrade

\- Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge is outselling iPhone 6S in the US [1]

\- The 2017 iPhone (10th year anniversary iPhone) will have the wall-to-wall
display like the S7 Edge and might even do away with the home button (put the
fingerprint sensor right into the touchscreen). Apple is putting out the
iPhone 7 as a meh upgrade so that there will be pent-up demand for the 2017
iPhone.

\- Google will probably release a phone built entirely in-house to compete
with Apple

tl;dr Apple plans to have a meh 2016, then come back really strong in 2017

[1] The article links to this as a source:
[http://www.kantarworldpanel.com/global/News/Apple-versus-
Sam...](http://www.kantarworldpanel.com/global/News/Apple-versus-Samsung-is-
so-over)

